# Sánchez: "Hay una grave crisis alimentaria en ciernes"



## IvanRios (4 Abr 2022)

Lo acaba de decir en el foro de economía organizado por El Español. En realidad, psicosànchez nos está adelantando la siguiente fase del plan.


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Abr 2022)

Cartillas de racionamiento en 3, 2, 1... 
HAZ QUE PASE.


----------



## Garrapatez (4 Abr 2022)

No se esperaba otra cosa de un tío que lleva el pin de la agenda 2030 en la solapa.

Al final conseguirán sin duda que no tengamos nada, lo de ser felices... eso ya lo dejo a criterio de los que sobrevivan.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (4 Abr 2022)

Pero si hace unos dias decia que no pasaba nada, ya se le ha acabado el meado?


----------



## batone79 (4 Abr 2022)

Ya lo dijo el Alemán, y ahora Antonio de Espeña..el guíon está fijado..
Pero no veo a nadie preguntando sobre que se supone que va hacer al respecto..?


----------



## BIackadder (4 Abr 2022)

Pues con los 20 mil millones de Igual Da, nos podría haber comprado latunes a todos los españoles, y aún hubiera sobrado.


----------



## AH1N1 (4 Abr 2022)

A mí me da igual, tengo más grasa que falete


----------



## poppom (4 Abr 2022)

no podréis decir que no ha habido tiros de aviso al jabalí, llevan años avisando. 
El que no tenga los deberes hechos suspenderá con razón


----------



## TRAVIS KVAPIL (4 Abr 2022)

No se veía venir, con tanto asesor tendrán ya un plan preparado...oh wait! No están listos los informes de perspectiva de género e inclusividad.
Cartilla de racionamiento como en sus felices tiempos del '36.


----------



## Orgelmeister (4 Abr 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Pues con los 20 mil millones de Igual Da, nos podría haber comprado latunes a todos los españoles, y aún hubiera sobrado.



Él, por si acaso, los gasta ya. Son votos chulísimos.


----------



## IvanRios (4 Abr 2022)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No se esperaba otra cosa de un tío que lleva el pin de la agenda 2030 en la solapa.
> 
> Al final conseguirán sin duda que no tengamos nada, lo de ser felices... eso ya lo dejo a criterio de los que sobrevivan.



Y no es solo que lleva el pin, sino que es uno de sus principales agentes.


----------



## Charlatan (4 Abr 2022)

sin comida no trabajo........asi que tampoco pago impuestos,su salario se lo va a sacar a otro.


----------



## John Connor (4 Abr 2022)

"Hay una grave crisis alimentaria en ciernes, y me suda la polla completamente".


----------



## Chino Negro (4 Abr 2022)

Queda poco para el Holodomor


----------



## 4motion (4 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Cartillas de racionamiento en 3, 2, 1...
> HAZ QUE PASE.



Yo ya lo he advertido, en octubre estaréis haciendo cola con la cartilla en la mano.

La ley ya fue aprobada, en octubre tendréis la cartilla. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gian Gastone (4 Abr 2022)

link, fuente?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gorkako (4 Abr 2022)

Comerás cucarachas aunque estés trabajando 12 horas para pagar chiringuitos y serás "feliz"


----------



## Autómata (4 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Cartillas de racionamiento en 3, 2, 1...
> HAZ QUE PASE.



"Bonos alimentación" , "tarjeta descuento para rentas bajas" , etc........


----------



## Gubelkian (4 Abr 2022)

Es obvio lo que hay que hacer:

Prohibicion de exportación de alimentos, deportación de ilegales y refugiados, y Cancelaciones de permisos de residencia y trabajo.

Ni un sólo español sin alimentos por tener que atender a extranjeros que han delinquido para entrar en España


----------



## IvanRios (4 Abr 2022)

TRAVIS KVAPIL dijo:


> No se veía venir, con tanto asesor tendrán ya un plan preparado...oh wait! No están listos los informes de perspectiva de género e inclusividad.
> Cartilla de racionamiento como en sus felices tiempos del '36.



Es que el plan es justamente ese: escasez de todo, inflación cada vez mayor, racionamiento, empobrecimiento y hambre. "Hay que salvar al planeta."


----------



## aretai (4 Abr 2022)

un QR ¿para qué?


----------



## Eric Finch (4 Abr 2022)

La conspiración de la _egstrema_ ultraderecha esa, que trabaja en la sombra contra la _progresía_ de progreso resiliente, sostenible y renovable.


----------



## Fermi (4 Abr 2022)

Se la suda todo, sabe que tiene los apoyos necesarios para gobernar eternamente.

Además, el PP lo ve con buenos ojos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Abr 2022)

Ahora también las lentejas venían de Ucrania eh?


----------



## Donald-Trump (4 Abr 2022)

Pero el 5J de la semana ya ha llegado a Moncloa.


----------



## blahblahblah (4 Abr 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Lo acaba de decir en el foro de economía organizado por El Español. En realidad, psicosànchez nos está adelantando la siguiente fase del plan.



Llevan dos años trabajando duro para eso. 2023 va a ser de traca, de momento sólo están normalitzando los 2 eur de gasolina, 1 eur de kwh, y pan/pasta a 6eur/kg


----------



## frrank (4 Abr 2022)

Y todavía algunos/as/es pseudo progremitas-comunistoides se cabrean cuando se les cita, en verso, está máxima o verdad absoluta:

Es tiempo de rojos
Es tiempo de muerte,
Hambre paro y piojos.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciberobrero (4 Abr 2022)

Va a poner tantas medidaspara la crisis alimentaria como hospitales construyó para la "pandemia"


----------



## BHAN83 (4 Abr 2022)

La comida tiene que doblar el precio para evitar desabastecimiento.

Cuanto mas tarde se asuma, peor para todos.

No tiene sentido que haya desabastecimiento porque la gente no esté dispuesta a gastarse el doble en alimentos, mientras se gasta más en el último iphone.


----------



## AH1N1 (4 Abr 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Es obvio lo que hay que hacer:
> 
> Prohibicion de exportación de alimentos, deportación de ilegales y refugiados, y Cancelaciones de permisos de residencia y trabajo.
> 
> Ni un sólo español sin alimentos por tener que atender a extranjeros que han delinquido para entrar en España



Eso es solo un parche. Lo que hay que hacer es sacar las guillotinas y afilarlas, NO!!, mejor si estan con el filo romo y oxidadas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Abr 2022)

O sea ahora todos los alimentos del planeta venían de Ucrania...
Hasta el aceite de palma y la caña de azúcar


----------



## usuario baneado (4 Abr 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Es obvio lo que hay que hacer:
> 
> Prohibicion de exportación de alimentos, deportación de ilegales y refugiados, y Cancelaciones de permisos de residencia y trabajo.
> 
> Ni un sólo español sin alimentos por tener que atender a extranjeros que han delinquido para entrar en España



Pides demasiado en la Hezpaña antihezpañoles.


----------



## Burboom (4 Abr 2022)

Dice que hay una grave crisis alimentaria pero no dice que van a hacer todo lo posible para empeorar la situación a niveles del año 1936.
Total la Peña les sigue votando….


----------



## tixel (4 Abr 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Y no es solo que lleva el pin, sino que es uno de sus principales agentes.



Que coño va a ser ese principal agente de nada. Es una chill leader nada más.


----------



## ciberobrero (4 Abr 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Queda poco para el Holodomor



Al igual que ellos s transfirieron riqueza del futuro, yo estoy transfiriendo alimentos del presente


----------



## DVD1975 (4 Abr 2022)

Vienen recortes de aquí a junio.
Y van a restringir las compras


----------



## Ursur (4 Abr 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Pues con los 20 mil millones de Igual Da, nos podría haber comprado latunes a todos los españoles, y aún hubiera sobrado.



20.000 millardos a repartir entre 50 millones de españolitos tocamos a 400 minolles por barba 
Que me den mi parte que ya me compro yo los latunes.


----------



## rafabogado (4 Abr 2022)

VAIS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE OS VIENE ENCIMA

mode @TORREVIEJAS on


----------



## IvanRios (4 Abr 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Que coño va a ser ese principal agente de nada. Es una chill leader nada más.



Agente político (como macron, Trudeau, Biden o la Jacinta, que no són más que peones en manos de sus amos. Que hay que explicarlo todo, joder.


----------



## Vicus (4 Abr 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> 20.000 millardos a repartir entre 50 millones de españolitos tocamos a 400 minolles por barba
> Que me den mi parte que ya me compro yo los latunes.



Serán 400leuros por barba


----------



## fuegosysagatinas.s.l. (4 Abr 2022)

los 4 jinetes del apocalipsis
peste guerra hambre y muerte


----------



## Santiago4 (4 Abr 2022)

*RELACIONA LOS PLANES NWM







Gay de Liébana: "Empiezo a creer que el Gobierno pretende hundir la economía española"


El profesor y economista, José María Gay de Liébana, analiza en 'El Cascabel' de TRECE el trabajo del Ejecutivo de Sánchez para paliar la crisis económica tras los últimos datos de previsiones ofrecidos por el Banco de España. "Creo que el Gobierno pretende hundir la economía española. Llego a...




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## WerVoss (4 Abr 2022)

Y la gente en las terrazas y esperando las vacaciones, no saben lo que se les viene encima...


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (4 Abr 2022)

Bueno, si es en Ciernes no hay nada de lo que preocuparse. Cada palo que aguante su vela


----------



## Gusman (4 Abr 2022)

Pues hay demasiados políticos y parasitos en hispanistan. Yo voto por canibalismo. Me encantaría comermelos vivos mirandoles a los ojos.


----------



## fieraverde (4 Abr 2022)

Ha dicho en ciernes o en viernes?


----------



## 60kg (4 Abr 2022)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> link, fuente?



Jajajaja fuente dice jajaja sabes cómo va este foro?


----------



## CocoVin (4 Abr 2022)

En los medios de manipulación solo hablan de los 11.000 millones para chip.

No comeras nada(solo chips) y serás feliz.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ahora también las lentejas venían de Ucrania eh?



todo venía de ukrania. hemos tenido que ver una guerra para enterarnos.


----------



## reconvertido (4 Abr 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Lo acaba de decir en el foro de economía organizado por El Español. En realidad, psicosànchez nos está adelantando la siguiente fase del plan.



¿Alguna referencia?
¿Escrito, video?


----------



## IvanRios (4 Abr 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Alguna referencia?
> ¿Escrito, video?



Intervención de Sánchez en el foro de economía que cito emitida a través de Negocios TV.


----------



## ENRABATOR (4 Abr 2022)

fuegosysagatinas.s.l. dijo:


> los 4 jinetes del apocalipsis
> peste guerra hambre y muerte



P.S.O.E.


----------



## Ozymandias (4 Abr 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> sin comida no trabajo........asi que tampoco pago impuestos,su salario se lo va a sacar a otro.



Tienen el uso legal de la violencia, pueden expropiarte todos los bienes y lo harán ,

Ya sabemos el lema del 2030


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (4 Abr 2022)

Sobra comida en el mundo, pero ahora toca vender escasez porque su amo se lo ha ordenado. Y mucha gente picará el anzuelo de nuevo.


----------



## Tercios (4 Abr 2022)

No tendrás comida y serás feliz. Pero el cinco jotas en el falcon no va a faltar.


----------



## Otrasvidas (4 Abr 2022)

Imposible. La Agenda 2030 garantiza que no habrá pobreza


----------



## Nicors (4 Abr 2022)

Solo nos falta ya una invasión de aliens que se vaya ya el puto gafe.


----------



## The Replicant (4 Abr 2022)

Joder con el Putin


----------



## 4motion (4 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Imposible. La Agenda 2030 garantiza que no habrá pobreza



No exactamente.

Dice que no tendrás NADA y que serás FELIZ.

LO MISMO ES QUE preparan un canuto para cada uno después de dejarnos en pelotas. 

Y no sería lo peor, peor sería si fuese antes de meternos mansos en la CÁMARA DE GAS. 

JAJAJAJA 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fanta de pescao (4 Abr 2022)

No tendrás nada y serás feliz, y si no lo eres eutanasia.


----------



## Artorias (4 Abr 2022)

Crisis alimentaria en España con la cantidad de terreno cultivable y apto para la ganaderia que tenemos y con la cantidad de costa que tenemos...

Y aun habran imbeciles que se creeran que todo esto no es provocado e intencionado...


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (4 Abr 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Es obvio lo que hay que hacer:
> 
> Prohibicion de exportación de alimentos, deportación de ilegales y refugiados, y Cancelaciones de permisos de residencia y trabajo.
> 
> Ni un sólo español sin alimentos por tener que atender a extranjeros que han delinquido para entrar en España



Lo llevas claro...

Antes dejan morir de hambre a un español que un moronegro le falte la pensión completa y mamada


----------



## Autómata (4 Abr 2022)

Y digo yo, ahora se podrán renegociar cuotas y reordenar políticas agrarias y ganaderas de urgencia, ¿no? . Porque no tiene sentido limitar la producción teniendo el potencial que tenemos.


----------



## Creador de Realidades (4 Abr 2022)

Os vuelvo a poner el ciclo..consta de 3 fases..

Peste...Hambre...Guerra...

Y lo de ucrania no es la 3 fase..esa vendrá mas adelante..


----------



## Sputnik (4 Abr 2022)

La pregunta del millon es

NOS VAMOS A DEJAR?

No hay otra cuestion mas candente....


----------



## 4motion (4 Abr 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Y digo yo, ahora se podrán renegociar cuotas y reordenar políticas agrarias y ganaderas de urgencia, ¿no? . Porque no tiene sentido limitar la producción teniendo el potencial que tenemos.



Le pregunté a Wonder follen y dijo que no.

Jajajaja

Estos hijos de puta tienen un plan y nos llevan ventaja, mira los camioneros transportistas con el rabo entre la rosca.





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (4 Abr 2022)

Sputnik dijo:


> La pregunta del millon es
> 
> NOS VAMOS A DEJAR?
> 
> No hay otra cuestion mas candente....



Pregunta a los camioneros transportistas.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dj Puesto (4 Abr 2022)

Lo que ocurre es que el estado está quebrado y se va a caer el estado de naipes, lo van ya anunciando porque es cosa de días o meses. Así por lo pronto tengo información de 2 sectores que andan contra las cuerdas:

-Constructores obras públicas (no llegan materiales, llegan muy caros, están trabajando a pérdidas por encima del precio de licitación, la administración no cumple con los plazos de pago)

-Gasolineras, aquí estoy viendo de todo, se la opinión de 2 gasolineros e intuyo lo que se le pasa por la cabeza a los demás.

Ayer la gasolinera cercana a mi casa a 1,90€ la gasolina, de ahí te descuentan 20 céntimos se supone o no? Si ya es con el descuento terrorífico, sino tiene pinta de que han dicho vale, descuento 20 céntimos pero subo 20 de antemano (jaleo en ciernes porque el gobierno dirá con razón que no ha habido descuento real de cara al consumidor que no les pagan un duro, trilero responde a trilero con trileria)

La otra gasolinera (SHELL) dicen que se han dado de plazo hasta el día 10 a ver si cobran las facturas del mes anterior, en este caso me lo cuenta un empleado que si el día 10 no ha entrado bien de dinero contante y sonante van todos los empleados de vacaciones, consumidas las vacaciones cierra la gasolinera si la cosa no se ha solucionado.

Y por último y esta vez si he hablado con el jefe, gasolinera CAMPSA, de momento está cumpliendo con la rebaja esa pero véase el primer punto, tiene muuucho miedo de que no le paguen, el margen por litro es de 2-3cts así que de momento está vendiendo con 17cts de pérdidas y no se fía una mierda, está hablando con otros para hacer fuerza, es probable que si no les avalan de alguna manera esta semana cierren porque no ingresar es malo, pero trabajar a pérdidas es peor. Le da miedo que al final paguen justos por pecadores (como siempre) que el venda a 1,70 el litro y otros a 1,90 y al final no le den dinero a ninguno, al que fue legal y al que no lo fue.

---------------------------------------------------------------

El gobierno en su inpetitud (nunca sabes si sobrevenida o forzada) ha creado un problema mucho más gordo, para contentar a los transportistas ha enfurecido a los de un escalón más arriba de la cadena trófica, ahora no habrá gasolina ni para los transportistas ni para el ciudadano en general. Lo cual provoca desabastecimiento en los supermercados sí, pero también muchos y más variopintos problemas.

En fin, estoy deseoso de ver como capean un temporal que parece se convertirá en tormenta perfecta.


----------



## hartman (4 Abr 2022)

cosas chulisimas.


----------



## È Così (4 Abr 2022)

¿Alguien se imagina qué ocurriría si un político de derechas anunciase el hambre? O valdría incluso un pelele de supuesta derecha como Casado. Pues éso. Pero toda la escoria progre está dispuesta a pasar hambre, frío y que le den por el culo si se lo ordena su político de izquierda o neoliberal globalista más cercano.


----------



## lokeno100 (4 Abr 2022)

Para esto también va a descontar 20 céntimos Sánchez.

saludos.


----------



## sirpask (4 Abr 2022)

Pues que expulse a todos los ilegales, y permita el cultivo y la cria de animales sin restricciones.
¿No?


----------



## Le_petit (4 Abr 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> *es probable que si no les avalan de alguna manera esta semana cierren porque no ingresar es malo*,



Asi que, este año para semana santa no va a haber omicron ni ninguna otra variante. Lo que no va a haber es combustible y asi la peña se queda en casa y pasando de semana santas otro año mas.

Obviamente, cuando haya que celebrar el dia del orgullo, aparecera combustible para que vengan los autobuses de toda España a Madrid para celebrar el acto politico.


----------



## Hasta los webs (4 Abr 2022)

Con esta falsa escasez creada por la guerra (porque si se hubiese negociado con Rusia está escasez no se produciría,por eso no se ha negociado), va a acelerarse el plan de la agenda 2030.Nos van a convencer de que no podemos comer carne,que no es sostenible porqué el ganado come muchos cereales, que es más sostenible comer insectos y todas la marranadas que se les ocurran a estos perros satanistas.


----------



## pacomer (4 Abr 2022)

Lo del exterminio del COViD sòlo fue un experimento. Ahora viene el genocidio de verdad. En fin tradición socialcomunista dd ayer y hoy un Holodomor chulisimo que se viene


----------



## Fermoselle (4 Abr 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Lo acaba de decir en el foro de economía organizado por El Español. En realidad, psicosànchez nos está adelantando la siguiente fase del plan.



Sobretodo si no negocia con los transportistas....................


----------



## Spock (4 Abr 2022)

Spoiler


----------



## noseyo (4 Abr 2022)

Crisis alimentaria en España donde se produce de todo , estos se piensan que van a salir con vida o algo ,el día que falte comer abrimos el estómago del político con un cuchillo oxidado


----------



## César92 (4 Abr 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Pues que expulse a todos los ilegales, y permita el cultivo y la cria de animales sin restricciones.
> ¿No?



No, porque precisamente es lo que interesa. Van a provocar escasez de alimentos con media África en Europa, cuando a los pagapensiones les digan que hay menos comida que en África ¿Qué crees que pasará? Sólo hay que usar un poco la imaginación para saber lo que sucederá...


Las hambrunas del pasado eran una cosa, ahora será distinto porque tenemos nuevos invitados que no entienden lo que es la civilización.


----------



## moramierda (4 Abr 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Pues que expulse a todos los ilegales, y permita el cultivo y la cria de animales sin restricciones.
> ¿No?



espania ya parece maroco, yo volver a boscar famelea sienten como in casa


----------



## César92 (4 Abr 2022)

Me hace gracia ver a economistas alertando de la crisis y la escasez que se avecina con gráficos y cifras, cuando eso a los rojos se la suda porque es precisamente lo que quieren. Para instaurar un régimen marxista tienes que matar de hambre (o cargarte a la gente directamente) a la población.


----------



## Eric Finch (4 Abr 2022)

Hambre, piojos, peste, guerra y muerte _cienes_ y _cienes_ de veces.

Que el que se supone que preside el Gobierno nos venga llorando con crisis en ciernes es para hacerle un Vlad Tepes con refinada lentitud.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (4 Abr 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Es obvio lo que hay que hacer:
> 
> Prohibicion de exportación de alimentos, deportación de ilegales y refugiados, y Cancelaciones de permisos de residencia y trabajo.
> 
> Ni un sólo español sin alimentos por tener que atender a extranjeros que han delinquido para entrar en España



Sentido común, pero usted y yo sabemos que no va a ocurrir.

Antes nos dejan morir de hambre a medio foro que dejar a un magrebí o subsahariano sin sus 3500 calorías y su felación diaria de la cruz roja.

Se llama endofobia. Algo muy común entre las izquierdas y el pueblo Español en general.


----------



## socrates99 (4 Abr 2022)

È Così dijo:


> ¿Alguien se imagina qué ocurriría si un político de derechas anunciase el hambre? O valdría incluso un pelele de supuesta derecha como Casado. Pues éso. Pero toda la escoria progre está dispuesta a pasar hambre, frío y que le den por el culo si se lo ordena su político de izquierda o neoliberal globalista más cercano.



Por eso pusieron a Viruelo.
Que te crees que no estaba todo pactado de antemano?


----------



## V. Crawley (4 Abr 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> 20.000 millardos a repartir entre 50 millones de españolitos tocamos a 400 minolles por barba
> Que me den mi parte que ya me compro yo los latunes.



400 euros por cabeza.


----------



## Dj Puesto (4 Abr 2022)

Spock dijo:


> Spoiler



La primera paletada del día es pretender que esta guerra es novedosa, para empezar llevan 20 años de pequeñas escaramuzas, para seguir oleoductos, gasoductos, todo ductos pasan por zonas que llevan en guerra permanente y no pasa NADA.

Pero si han convencido a la gente del covid les convencerán de cualquier cosa, me hace gracia la escasez de trigo que dicen que hay, o de girasol. Uno de Murcia acostumbrado a ver regadío igual esto se lo cree, pero es que yo soy de la meseta y si sales al campo lo único que ves es cereal y girasoles y la gente se anda creyendo estas mierdas. O el misterioso caso de como faltan garrafas de girasol (ya no, ahora solo cuestan el triple que hace 3 meses) pero no se ha parado la producción de snacks, bollería etc etc que usan harina y aceite de girasol.

En fin, estaba claro que no iba a quedar la cosa con el covid reinventarán nuevas maneras de seguir con lo mismo y la gente idiota creyéndose las mismas patrañas.


----------



## IvanRios (4 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Crisis alimentaria en España con la cantidad de terreno cultivable y apto para la ganaderia que tenemos y con la cantidad de costa que tenemos...
> 
> Y aun habran imbeciles que se creeran que todo esto no es provocado e intencionado...



Crisis alimentaria en el mundo, y más aún en los países subdesarrollados (con las consecuentes revueltas y caos social.



Dj Puesto dijo:


> La primera paletada del día es pretender que esta guerra es novedosa, para empezar llevan 20 años de pequeñas escaramuzas, para seguir oleoductos, gasoductos, todo ductos pasan por zonas que llevan en guerra permanente y no pasa NADA.
> 
> Pero si han convencido a la gente del covid les convencerán de cualquier cosa, me hace gracia la escasez de trigo que dicen que hay, o de girasol. Uno de Murcia acostumbrado a ver regadío igual esto se lo cree, pero es que yo soy de la meseta y si sales al campo lo único que ves es cereal y girasoles y la gente se anda creyendo estas mierdas. O el misterioso caso de como faltan garrafas de girasol (ya no, ahora solo cuestan el triple que hace 3 meses) pero no se ha parado la producción de snacks, bollería etc etc que usan harina y aceite de girasol.
> 
> En fin, estaba claro que no iba a quedar la cosa con el covid reinventarán nuevas maneras de seguir con lo mismo y la gente idiota creyéndose las mismas patrañas.



Y aún nos falta al menos un gran ciberataque.


----------



## Marco Porcio (4 Abr 2022)

Que continue el patetico y chapucero teatro este, esquivaremos todo lo que nos manden igual que esquivamos la cacuna.


----------



## Chortina Premium (4 Abr 2022)

Vaya legislatura socialista derroyente, sólo falta que caiga un meteorito en La Sagra


----------



## pacomer (4 Abr 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Me hace gracia ver a economistas alertando de la crisis y la escasez que se avecina con gráficos y cifras, cuando eso a los rojos se la suda porque es precisamente lo que quieren. Para instaurar un régimen marxista tienes que matar de hambre (o cargarte a la gente directamente) a la población.



Exacto. Todo en la tradición stalinista estatalista que tanto gusta a los pacosocialcommies ispainoles.
Son más predecibles que un putero "rescatando" ucranianas:
1) siempre buscan un culpable fuera al que echarle el muerto del exterminio que están preparando: Franco, el COViD, Putin o el sursum corda
2) van eligiendo colectivos a los que ir exterminando con justificaciones adhoc y posthoc: los viejos por ejemplo, los parados, los currelas del transporte, los comerciantes
3) aplican sin piedad el método correspondiente : asesinar a colectivos enteros con hambrunas ha sido el modus operandi y método preferido de los socialistas a largo de la Historia... mas de 50 millones asesinados por inanición forzosa asi lo confirman.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Abr 2022)

Lo de favorecer la plaga de lobos para aniquilar la ganadería extensiva española debe de ser una de esas ideas chulísimas para garantizar la soberanía alimentaria de nuestro país.





__





El animalismo internacional (la Fundación Franz Weber) amenaza al gobierno cántabro por no estar dispuesto a acatar la impunidad del lobo.


Pretenden bloquear los fondos europeos a nuestra ganadería extensiva. Ni qué decir tiene que la tribu esta de animalista, que solo es una derivación de las mafias globales, activa a sus socios para cabildear en ámbitos institucionales europeos tratando de achantar a los consejeros de ganadería...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## R_Madrid (4 Abr 2022)

y entonces remar para que sirve si no vamos a poder ni comer?


----------



## Morototeo (4 Abr 2022)

joder, me quería esperar... pero esta tarde compro otro arcón congelador grande. Y encargo más pavos y pollos para criar fuera en el terreno. con 20 pavos y 50 pollos será suficiente, creo. Ya veréis este año en las monterías, los señoritos que vienen de Madrid, que se llevan solo la cabeza del venado o los colmillos del cochino.. jajaja, el año que viene se cargan el autobús de carne.. nos van a joder como se la lleven los cabrones


----------



## pacomer (4 Abr 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Vaya legislatura socialista derroyente, sólo falta que caiga un meteorito en La Sagra



aùn asi seguirian votando socialismo... da igual que el meteorito llevase el logo del PSOE... por eso da igual que la gentuza ispainola pase hambre seguirán votando y aumentando votos a favor del socialcomunismo.


----------



## IMPULSES (4 Abr 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Lo acaba de decir en el foro de economía organizado por El Español. En realidad, psicosànchez nos está adelantando la siguiente fase del plan.



Pon la fuente ..


----------



## Lexuss (4 Abr 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> 20.000 millardos a repartir entre 50 millones de españolitos tocamos a 400 minolles por barba
> Que me den mi parte que ya me compro yo los latunes.




Lo dices en serio?

20mil entre 50 sale 400 millones?

Y no te da verguenza?


----------



## AH1N1 (4 Abr 2022)

Pues no vas a durar mucho sin comer


----------



## BigTwentyOne (4 Abr 2022)

¿Alimentos? Pero si hace años que solo comemos feminismo.


----------



## hyugaa (4 Abr 2022)

*Weight Watchers y otras van a quebrar, nutricionistas ir mirando reconversión*


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## CocoVin (4 Abr 2022)

Pase lo que pase. Burbuja lo adelanto.


----------



## Gusman (4 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012459



Y quien es el culpable de ese aumento de precio? Creo que está cometiendo un futuro delito de genocidio y deberia ser juzgado al menos.


----------



## javiorz (4 Abr 2022)

No comerás nada y serás feliz.


----------



## gester (4 Abr 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Es obvio lo que hay que hacer:
> 
> Prohibicion de exportación de alimentos, deportación de ilegales y refugiados, y Cancelaciones de permisos de residencia y trabajo.
> 
> Ni un sólo español sin alimentos por tener que atender a extranjeros que han delinquido para entrar en España



Y sin delinquir. Primero los españoles, y si sobra ya veremos qué se hace con ello.


----------



## gester (4 Abr 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> ¿Alimentos? Pero si hace años que solo comemos feminismo.



Nos comeremos a los funcionarios.


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Abr 2022)

Confiad en nuestro lidereso. Se decretan un par de estados de alarma, y se arregla todo.


----------



## sasuke (4 Abr 2022)

Te morirás de hambre y serás infeliz


----------



## dadaw (4 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1012459



y con esto niños, ya sabeis porque Perro sanchez se ha bajado los pantalones con Marruecos (Como Alemania y otros).






Morocco's OCP aims to boost fertilizer output despite lack of Russian ammonia


RABAT — One of the world’s biggest fertilizer companies, Morocco’s OCP, aims to raise output by more than 10% this year to meet higher demand, despite the loss…




financialpost.com












UM6P, OCP, Shell To Collaborate on Ammonia Pilot Project in Morocco


Morocco’s Mohammed VI Polytechnic University (UM6P), the OCP Group, and oil industry company SHELL is set to launch a project to find the best way to produce low-carbon ammonia from renewable energy sources.




www.moroccoworldnews.com


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Abr 2022)

dadaw dijo:


> y con esto niños, ya sabeis porque Perro sanchez se ha bajado los pantalones con Marruecos (Como Alemania y otros).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rascachapas (4 Abr 2022)

Agenda 2030 a tope, y todavía hay gente que no lo ve


----------



## Autómata (4 Abr 2022)

¿ Como va de avanzado lo de los insectos como fuente de proteína ?


----------



## George Orwell (4 Abr 2022)

Cartillas de racionamiento y quitas en depósitos. 

VAIS A DISFRUTAR DE LO VOTADO. Y VAIS A DESCUBRIR PARA QUÉ ERA EL *CÓDIGO QR*.


----------



## el segador (4 Abr 2022)

le ha cogido gusto esto de gobernar catastrofes y ya alarma y todo


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (4 Abr 2022)

Y la basura podeguarra que vive de paguitas, como va a sobrevivir?


----------



## 4motion (4 Abr 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es que el estado está quebrado y se va a caer el estado de naipes, lo van ya anunciando porque es cosa de días o meses. Así por lo pronto tengo información de 2 sectores que andan contra las cuerdas:
> 
> -Constructores obras públicas (no llegan materiales, llegan muy caros, están trabajando a pérdidas por encima del precio de licitación, la administración no cumple con los plazos de pago)
> 
> ...



Con decretos y con cartillas de racionamiento, ratificadas por feijoo y los suyos y hasta por vox.

En breve lo veremos y sentiremos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ueee3 (4 Abr 2022)

Garrapatez dijo:


> No se esperaba otra cosa de un tío que lleva el pin de la agenda 2030 en la solapa.
> 
> Al final conseguirán sin duda que no tengamos nada, lo de ser felices... eso ya lo dejo a criterio de los que sobrevivan.





«Por la felicidad de los muertos», de V. Despret | Sociedad Española de Historia de la Psicología


----------



## cibex (4 Abr 2022)

Agenda 20-30
Pagaras de 20 a 30 euros por una barra de pan.


----------



## El gostoso (4 Abr 2022)

Me encanta este perro


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (4 Abr 2022)

enfermedad, guerra, hambre
qué falta?


----------



## Esflinter (4 Abr 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Y no es solo que lleva el pin, sino que es uno de sus principales agentes.



Esta en el topmanagment reptiliano


----------



## Ursur (4 Abr 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> 20.000 millardos a repartir entre 50 millones de españolitos tocamos a 400 minolles por barba
> Que me den mi parte que ya me compro yo los latunes.



QuE si petardo, .... que si..400€ cochinos.
Que me los den que ya hago yo con mi guita


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Abr 2022)

Spock dijo:


> Spoiler



Ah venga que la inflación viene de la energía y de los alimentos básicos. Minucias

la hora de consultora d genaro no ha subido

sus vais a cagar con la que viene, @Torrevieja dixit


----------



## Gubelkian (4 Abr 2022)

gester dijo:


> Y sin delinquir. Primero los españoles, y si sobra ya veremos qué se hace con ello.



No, no:

Si los españoles quedan servidos, los excedentes deben de venderse en los mercados internacionales para obtener divisas para energía o pensiones.

Los ilegales no deben de recibir nada. porque lo que sobre también tiene valor para los españoles


----------



## Spock (4 Abr 2022)

El 40% del maíz que compra España procede de Ucrania.








El cierre del ‘granero’ de España anticipa una subida de precios en alimentos


El 40% del maíz que compra España procede de Ucrania. Un tercio de esas compras se destina a alimentación para animales




cincodias.elpais.com






Spoiler



Sánchez - Economía:





Sánchez invierte 11.000M en microchis y 20.000M en chochocharlas


Él, PhD en economía, sabe como sacarnos de la miseria. Las chochocharlas nos muestran el camino, los microchis son solo una anécdota




www.burbuja.info









Sanchez es un crack, hay que reconocerlo


Vende humo como nadie. Sale, pone cara de convencido, suelta discursitos sin preguntas , e ya. Voy a poner un MEGAPLAN y le voy a dedicar CHORROCIENTOS millones de Euros, va a ser la ostia, os lo aseguro. Y ya esta, vendido, la prensa a bombear eslogan. Microchis, machismos, plan 1314, ...




www.burbuja.info






España - Alimentos:





Sánchez: "Hay una grave crisis alimentaria en ciernes"


Lo acaba de decir en el foro de economía organizado por El Español. En realidad, psicosànchez nos está adelantando la siguiente fase del plan.




www.burbuja.info








__





Crisis: - Estais preparando ya la despensa a tope?¿?¿


o esperais a los saqueos?¿?¿?¿ayer el super tenia subidas del 33% de muchisimos articulos respecto hace un año. sera la ley del que pueda que compre a precio de oro o saqueos y hasta luego?¿?¿?¡ sin piensos los animales se mueren.............de primero de parbulitos....... tragatochos...




www.burbuja.info









Opinión: - Hay que invertir 50€ en una despensa improvisada de emergencia


No ser agorero pero sí estar preparado para lo peor. Recomiendo coger 50€ ir al súper más cercano y comprar 10 paquetes de arroz, 10 de macarrones. 3 o 4 cajitas de pastillas avecrem para hacer sopas. 2-3 botes de guindillas secas ya que el picante ayuda a pasar el hambre. 2 botellas de...




www.burbuja.info









España tiembla por la guerra. En un mes no habra aceites ni cereales


https://www.elmundo.es/economia/empresas/2022/03/01/621d1f8efdddffd47f8b457f.html La consecuencias de la guerra tardaran en verse pero al final la veremos de manera fulminante. Gracias UE




www.burbuja.info









Urgente, APROVISIONAROS DE PATATAS !!!


La sexta va a emitir este video y se van a vaciar los supermercados en cero coma...




www.burbuja.info












Escasez de alimentos


Me ha dicho la cajera que es por la huelga de transportes de este lunes. Escasez de algunos alimentos en Carrerour de una ciudad de Madrid.




www.burbuja.info









Crisis: - id al súper ahora o el lunes será muy tarde


Es nuestro último fin de semana de la vida que conocíamos Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk




www.burbuja.info





España - Cartilla de Racionamiento:





La cartilla de racionamiento sera con el Pase Sanitario


Pero mis queridos hezpañiordos no se mosquearan ya que sera una oportunidad para mostrar resiliencia y solidaridad In Ukraine, an air of social credit with the Diia application - Gearrice




www.burbuja.info





Alimentos - Precios:




__





Mad Max: se vienen subidas bestiales de carne, trigo blando y maiz


Resumen: Rusia y Ucrania son de los principales exportadores de trigo blando y maiz. Es verdad que sobre todo exportan a Oriente Medio y África, pero esto provocará una subida brutal de estos cereales por escasez en el mercado internacional (ya sea por guerra o por sanciones a la exportación), y...




www.burbuja.info








__





El cierre del ‘granero’ de España anticipa una subida de precios en alimentos


https://cincodias.elpais.com/cincodias/2022/03/03/companias/1646318873_517464.html




www.burbuja.info









Noticia: - Con la inflación desatada, España se acerca YA a los precios de la comida de USA


Eso si, no los sueldos, ni el desempleo. Leche botella 1 galon , osea casi 4litros leche 3€ https://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-Whole-Vitamin-D-Milk-Gallon-128-fl-oz/10450114?athbdg=L1200 Docena huevos , 2'80€...




www.burbuja.info









Noticia: - Los alimentos que van a subir de precio más rápido: del pan y la cerveza a la carne, los aperitivos o las conservas


Los alimentos que van a subir de precio más rápido: del pan y la cerveza a la carne, los aperitivos o las conservas La falta de cereales por la guerra en el granero del mundo y el aumento del gas y la electricidad impactarán en los consumidores de forma directa REDACCIÓNVALENCIAJueves, 10 marzo...




www.burbuja.info





España, Francia - Compra de Cereales:








España y Francia proponen a la UE que se eliminen las restricciones para comprar cereales a Sudamérica y EE.UU.


Los granos del país la América están genéticamente modificados y por eso Europa había restringido su importación. Ahora, ante el recorte de importaciones desde Ucrania los países europeos analizan eliminar esas barreras comerciales.




www.americaeconomia.com





FAO - Crisis de Alimentos:





La FAO pronostica una CRISIS ALIMENTARIA GLOBAL sin precedentes


Así, literalmente, lo están diciendo en la Sexta. Y con el titular "PRIMERO GUERRA... DESPUÉS HAMBRE" Propaganda descarada "El problema -dicen los expertos- está en el sistema y en la especulación sobre alimentos esenciales" Traducción: Tras la Pandemia global viene la crisis alimentaria, y...




www.burbuja.info












La FAO muestra la descomunal subida del precio de los alimentos: cereales, leche, carne y aceite alcanza su tope histórico


El máximo anterior se produjo en febrero de 2011




www.lasprovincias.es












La FAO alerta de la subida récord de los precios mundiales de los alimentos


El aumento en el mes de febrero de los costes de los aceites vegetales ha sido una de las principales causas



sevilla.abc.es





FAO - Latinoamerica:








Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com





FAO - Argentina:








Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com





Hambre:




__





Hambre en España? El sector primario se hunde


Llevo dieciocho meses avisando de este momento, y ya lo hemos alcanzado. El campo español está colapsando. Esto ya no es un “esta situación va a explotar”, “las señales son malísimas” o “como no hagan algo…”. No señores. Ya ha reventado, y en pocas semanas vamos a ver las consecuencias. Y no...




www.burbuja.info












Russia-Ukraine war could bring 'biblical event' as global wheat supply disrupted: Expert


Grain prices were already rising before Russia invaded Ukraine, and recent days have seen unprecedented further gains as two of the world’s biggest producer are at war.




finance.yahoo.com












Se nos viene un tsunami agroalimentario, no habrá comida para todos


El jaleo está asegurado.




www.burbuja.info





UE - Alimentos Transgenicos:





Brote verde: - LA UNIÓN EUROPEA NOS LA VUELVE A COLAR PARA ALTERAR NUESTRO ADN POR SEGUNDA VEZ EN 2 AÑOS: SE PERMITIRÁN ALIMENTOS TRANSGÉNICOS


https://www.lasprovincias.es/economia/abocada-permitir-alimentos-20220307235906-ntvo.html




www.burbuja.info









menos mal que justo antes de estas sanciones se autorizo esto en europa


BRUSELAS, 16 Ene https://www.europapress.es/internacional/noticia-ue-ue-elimina-controles-contra-entrada-maiz-transgenico-bt10-eeuu-porque-ya-no-son-necesarios-20070116170625.html europa elimina los controles contra la entrada de maíz transgénico de EEUU porque ya no son "necesarios" europa...




www.burbuja.info





Biden - Alimentos:





Biden dice que 'la escasez de alimentos será real'


https://thepostmillennial.com/breaking-biden-says-food-shortages-are-gonna-be-real




www.burbuja.info









Biden advierte de que la escasez de alimentos "va a ser real" en USA y en Europa


Biden advierte de que la escasez de alimentos "va a ser real" El presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, dijo este jueves que la escasez de alimentos "va a ser real" y que este es uno de los temas de los que ha hablado hoy con sus interlocutores en Bruselas. "El precio de las sanciones no va a...




www.burbuja.info












Hambrunas: El Gobierno de EEUU está forzando a sus granjeros a que destruyan sus cultivos (sept.2021)


Introducción Están circulando declaraciones de granjeros y otros trabajadores estadounidenses, en el vídeo de a continuación mencionan la red social Tik Tok, dando testimonio sobre lo que está sucediendo. El siguiente vídeo de 8 minutos recopila unos cuántos de estos testimonios y tras él dejo...




www.burbuja.info





Alemania - Alimentos:





Os traigo la cena: Alemania se prepara para una subida del 20-50% en la alimentación


Pues nada con una sonrisa, resiliencia y perspectiva. A disfrutar del socialismo




www.burbuja.info









BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMM pero que muy BOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMM: Subidas de la COMIDA entre el 20% y el 50% en Alemania, a partir de mañana lunes


Lo de la época de Weimar se va a quedar en anecdótico https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/german-retailers-increase-food-prices-20-50-monday German Retailers To Increase Food Prices By 20-50% On Monday BY TYLER DURDEN SUNDAY, APR 03, 2022 - 06:55 PM Just days after Germany reported the highest...




www.burbuja.info





Ministro Alemán de Agricultura - Carne:





El ministro alemán de Agricultura insta a la población a comer menos carne para que Rusia no use su "poder de exportación" como arma


Berlin, Alemania, 20 de marzo (ATB Digital).- El ministro de Agricultura de Alemania, Cem Özdemir, ha instado a los alemanes a consumir menos carne para, de esa forma, contribuir a la lucha contra Rusia, que, según él, estaría usando los suministros de alimentos, como el trigo, en calidad de...




www.burbuja.info





Ucrania - Ayudas dependiendo del Estado de Vacunación:





Ucrania anuncia ayudas a la población que está sufriendo dependiendo del estado de VACUNACIÓN







www.burbuja.info









Os voy a explicar lo que esta pasando en ucrania, SO PANDA DE PARDILLOS QUE NO OS ENTERAIS DE NADA (+NWO)


1. EL NWO CONTROLA TODO ABSOLUTAMENTE INCLUIDOS ESTADOS COMO SON RUSIA Y EEUU. 2. EL NWO QUIERE QUE NOS MURAMOS TODOS DE HAMBRE, ASCO Y AHOGADOS POR LA MISERIA. 3. Luego el NWO se inventa un conflico paco de mierda por ucrania para que potencias como EEUU y Rusia jueguen a tirarse los trastos...




www.burbuja.info





África - Alimentos:





Que va a pasar en Africa sin el trigo ruso y ucraniano ?


Va a faltar trigo en africa aqui a poco tiempo Ya sabeis guerras y nuevas revoluciones y van a ser el triple o más en intentar llegar a Europa via España




www.burbuja.info





Eventos:





Mi opinion no convencional sobre lo que esta ocurriendo


- Disclaimer: Por si acaso,estoy rotundamente en contra de la guerra, tanto esta como cualquier otra, asi como cualquier manifestacion de ideologias extremistas, nacionalismo mal entendido o retorica belicista, por las que siempre pagan justos por pecadores - Buenos dias a todos, foreros...




www.burbuja.info









Tengo la sensación de que todo esto lo estan haciendo a propósito


Lo esta desde hace años. Los cuatro jinetes del apocalípsis avanzando hacia Europa (la peste, la guerra, el hambre y la muerte) bajo el rostro de Putin. Junto a su cabeza, las palabras "Los oleoductos de Putin" están escritas al revés. Y el pangolín y Pedro Sánchez.




www.burbuja.info









Brote verde: - Sois conscientes que está todo guionizado, no?


La subida de la luz, carburantes, en breve el gas, regalar 20000 millones a igualdad,... Todo esto lo hacen para desplumar y encabronar a la sociedad para acabar aplicando la ley de seguridad nacional. La cadena; siembra > fertilizantes > recogida > transporte ha quedado rota, hasta para el...




www.burbuja.info












Brote verde: - La jugada del amo que nos tiene preparado para verano 2022


Para los que no sepáis lo que se viene... https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/asi-es-el-monedero-electronico-que-propone-la-ue-para-unificar-todos-los-documentos-en-uno.1698885/ Para que sea aceptado por los cojones del amo ha usado una estafa sanitaria que además lo han utilizado...




www.burbuja.info









¿quin presiente que va a pasar algo gordo?


yo lo presiento




www.burbuja.info









LO VAN A QUEBRAR TODO ADREDE. RECALENTARON LA ECONOMIA, SUBIDAS BRUTALES DE LOS TIPOS DE INTERES PARA LLEVAR A LA QUIEBRA A TODOS LOS ENDEUDADOS


Ya podéis pagar los préstamos. Las subidas de tipos de interés serán brutales, el objetivo es declarar en bancarrota a todos los prestamistas y que adopten la wallet digital y la introducción del chip subcutáneo a cambio de la dación en pago. Ya sabéis el plan del NWO. Se os dará la...




www.burbuja.info






España - Agenda 2030:





Carlos Cuesta explica como están boicoteando la economía española


En este video de 4 minutos, el periodista explica como se están cargando la economía española paso a paso, con la excusa del Covid, la guerra y la agenda 2030. Todo esto no puede ser casualidad. Lo están haciendo adrede. No tengo otra explicación.




www.burbuja.info





España - Ganaderos, Leche:





*Tema mítico* : - [B-R-V-T-A-L] Ganadero gallego ESTALLA en directo en Telecinco: "Vais a comer MIERDA"







www.burbuja.info









Solo queda leche para dos dias


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.libremercado.com/2022-03-18/miedo-al-colapso-en-el-quinto-dia-de-huelga-de-transportes-solo-queda-leche-para-dos-dias-6878106/amp.html




www.burbuja.info
 

















Mad Max: - ¿Se está Provocando Escasez de Energía y de Bienes en el Mundo?







www.burbuja.info


----------



## sirpask (4 Abr 2022)

César92 dijo:


> No, porque precisamente es lo que interesa. Van a provocar escasez de alimentos con media África en Europa, cuando a los pagapensiones les digan que hay menos comida que en África ¿Qué crees que pasará? Sólo hay que usar un poco la imaginación para saber lo que sucederá...
> 
> 
> Las hambrunas del pasado eran una cosa, ahora será distinto porque tenemos nuevos invitados que no entienden lo que es la civilización.



Pues la población se armará, y si no al tiempo.


----------



## Elbrujo (4 Abr 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Lo acaba de decir en el foro de economía organizado por El Español. En realidad, psicosànchez nos está adelantando la siguiente fase del plan.



Fuente?


----------



## sirpask (4 Abr 2022)

Spock dijo:


> El 40% del maíz que compra España procede de Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues lo del maiz es un putadon sobre todo para las empresas de pienso para animales. Y en España somos los productores n1 de Europa


----------



## Spock (4 Abr 2022)

León puede aportar 70.000 toneladas más de maíz si la UE levanta las restricciones impuestas bajo pretextos medioambientales


Asaja cree que el campo leonés puede aportar 70.000 toneladas más de maíz El sindicato pide agilidad para tomar decisiones que permitan afrontar el desabastecimiento 10 DE MARZO DE 2022 El sindicato agrario Asaja de León afirma que en la provincia se podrían producir 70.000 toneladas más de...




www.burbuja.info












Asaja cree que el campo leonés puede aportar 70.000 toneladas más de maíz


El sindicato pide agilidad para tomar decisiones que permitan afrontar el desabastecimiento




www.diariodeleon.es


----------



## manottas (4 Abr 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Lo acaba de decir en el foro de economía organizado por El Español. En realidad, psicosànchez nos está adelantando la siguiente fase del plan.



Pasar hambre es bonito.... Modo Yoli Diaz ON


----------



## Alew (4 Abr 2022)

Algun vídeo o audio o es mucho pedir?


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Lo acaba de decir en el foro de economía organizado por El Español. En realidad, psicosànchez nos está adelantando la siguiente fase del plan.



La que está contribuyendo a provocar él con un apoyo con armas para prolongar el sufrimiento y muerte del pueblo de Ucrania


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (4 Abr 2022)

Resiliencia.


----------



## César92 (4 Abr 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Pues la población se armará, y si no al tiempo.



Eso espero.


----------



## Skreytingamaður (4 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Pues hay demasiados políticos y parasitos en hispanistan. Yo voto por canibalismo. Me encantaría comermelos vivos mirandoles a los ojos.



Piénsatelo mejor, caerías envenenado


----------



## Spock (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Manero empaque (4 Abr 2022)

España:

1. verduras y hortalizas de Almería (y todavía sobrarían, imaginaros de toda España)
2. carnes criadas en las zonas esteparias, utilizando la mitad y la otra mitad para cereales
3. piscifactorias de costa (con esto sólo se podría alimentar a todo el país) y de río

En fin, que si en España hay hambre es porque nos sobra idiotez y nos falta una revolución.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (4 Abr 2022)

Vamos, vamos, que tienen prisa por embolsarse todo el ahorro forzoso que ha habido durante la régimen covid.


----------



## PedrelGuape (4 Abr 2022)

Sí, la misma de siempre, la psoe.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Abr 2022)

este hilo pasó desapercibido en su día ... 





__





La comida barata, es la sopa boba que Roosevelt prohibió y además ordenó quemar cosechas y sacrificar el ganado tras el crack del 29.


Al hilo de una respuesta en relación al hecho de que Mussolini odiaba la pasta hasta el punto de querer prohibirla ... fue una medida parecida a lo que pretendía Roosevelt dejando a la gente con hambre. La pasta era un alimento extremadamente barato, fácil de conseguir, fácil de conservar ...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## TomásPlatz (4 Abr 2022)

Nos quieren matar a conciencia


----------



## PedrelGuape (4 Abr 2022)

Meanwhile in the palaces of his sanchidad:










Pedro Sánchez: Mantener la residencia de vacaciones en Lanzarote cuesta 10.000 € al mes


El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, disfrutó de la casa-palacio de La Mareta, cedida por el rey al Estado, durante las pasadas Navidades.




okdiario.com













Pedro Sánchez gasta 32.000€ en poner a punto su casa-palacio de vacaciones en Lanzarote


El Gobierno inicia el procedimiento para el contrato de conservación de los inmuebles de Patrimonio Nacional, entre ellos, La Mareta (Lanzarote).




okdiario.com













Doñana: Pedro Sánchez gasta casi 200.000€ en tener a punto Las Marismillas


El presidente en funciones, Pedro Sánchez, ya ha dado encargo para tener en perfectas condiciones el palacio de Las Marismillas, en Doñana (Huelva).




okdiario.com













Pedro Sánchez gasta 21.539 € en poner a punto la instalación eléctrica de su palacio en Doñana


El Palacio de las Marismillas, en Doñana, es uno de los destinos favoritos de Pedro Sánchez y su familia para pasar las vacaciones de verano.




okdiario.com













Las vacaciones de Pedro Sánchez: estas son las residencias de veraneo del presidente del Gobierno


Pedro Sánchez acostumbra a repartir sus vacaciones de verano entre el Palacio de Las Marismillas (Doñana) y La Mareta (Lanzarote).




okdiario.com













Pedro Sánchez gasta 120.280 € en placas solares para Doñana


Pedro Sánchez abre la contratación de placas solares en el Palacio de Las Marismillas, el complejo privilegiado en el Parque de Doñana




okdiario.com


----------



## andresitozgz (4 Abr 2022)

Pasar hambre es una de esas cosas chulísimas que tienen preparado para nosotros?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## walkietalkie (4 Abr 2022)

Y nadie le va a pedir explicaciones a la UE de las causas de esa crisis alimentaria?. Deberíamos saber los motivos concretos y después si procede las pertinentes responsabilidades....

Tranquilos EEUU nos ayudará con la comida, igual que con el gas


----------



## elmegaduque (4 Abr 2022)

Tiempos de rojos.

Tiempos de hambre.

Tiempos de piojos.


----------



## Francotirador Wali (4 Abr 2022)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Tiempos de rojos.
> 
> Tiempos de hambre.
> 
> Tiempos de piojos.



eso era antes, ahora los piojos se comen


----------



## aventurero artritico (4 Abr 2022)

los cabrones están cumpliendo el plan a rajatabla, marzo 2022 fin oficial de la pandemia...y así fue.


----------



## Abrojo (4 Abr 2022)

No os preocupéis, Antonio os dará de comer y de beber: le comeréis la polla y se os meará en la boca


----------



## cortoplacista (4 Abr 2022)

Yoli lo llama operación bikini, que es más chulo.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (4 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Cartillas de racionamiento en 3, 2, 1...
> HAZ QUE PASE.



HEZ QUE PESE


----------



## Barspin (4 Abr 2022)

A recortar todos con la dieta que ya está aquí el veranito.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Abr 2022)

La borregada ha tragado con la plandemia, igual traga con la cartilla de racionamiento, pensaran estos psicópatas.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (4 Abr 2022)

si hay crisis me puede comer los huevos


----------



## JoseDa (4 Abr 2022)

Raúl pone en su sitio una vez más a esta banda de sicópatas:


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Abr 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La borregada ha tragado con la plandemia, igual traga con la cartilla de racionamiento, pensaran estos psicópatas.



la contestación típica del borrego rojo : "si gobernaran otros estaríamos igual".


----------



## Macho Camacho (4 Abr 2022)

Estais prometiendo mucho


----------



## CaraCortada (4 Abr 2022)

Como no queria abrir hilo propio lo meto aqui. No somos mas patéticos porque no entrenamos









¿Es un HONOR ser asturiano?


LA NUEVA ESPAÑA y la empresa tecnológica HONOR lanzan la campaña “Orgullo se escribe con H” para demostrar que Asturias es una región dinámica, moderna, vibrante y llena de oportunidades




www.lne.es





Ademas hambre es lo que nos espera


----------



## Mission (4 Abr 2022)

Sánchez: "Hay una grave crisis alimentaria en ciernes"


La borregada ha tragado con la plandemia, igual traga con la cartilla de racionamiento, pensaran estos psicópatas. la contestación típica del borrego rojo : "si gobernaran otros estaríamos igual".




www.burbuja.info





"Hay una grave crisis alimentaria en ciernes pero a mí y a los míos nos da igual porque nosotros no pasaremos hambre pringaos" Eso es lo que verdaderamente ha querido decir.


----------



## kranx (4 Abr 2022)

Espera a ver que durante la plandemia la gente tragó con los confinamientos y demás mierdas por el "miedo a morir" y la seguridad de que al menos hambre no iba a pasar, incluso había quien ahorraba, y los ertes eran una herramienta de distracción eficaz. Pero hacer pasar en pocas semanas a la plebe de planificar las vacaciones a la cartilla de racionamiento puede ser demasiado incluso para ellos. Lo veo más en el plan "pobrecitos africanos que están pasando hambre por culpa de Putin, acojámoslos en nuestra casa". No creo que veamos cartillas de racionamiento, pero que el precio de la comida va a seguir subiendo admite pocas dudas.


----------



## midelburgo (4 Abr 2022)

gester dijo:


> Nos comeremos a los funcionarios.



Charofagia.
¿estas seguro?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Abr 2022)

Agenda 2030: estarás muerto y serás feliz.

Por tanto, yo estoy tranquilo, ya que seré feliz.


----------



## ArmiArma (4 Abr 2022)

*¿A ver si Rusia ha cortado el flujo de combustibles?*

Están metiendo una propaganda muy sensacionalista y agresiva de golpe cuando hasta hace nada decían que ganaba Zelensky e insistiendo a toda hostia en que 'LAS SANCIONES' sean ya definitivas en lo energético, no comprar y bla, bla, bla...aumentando la pantomima sanciones.

*¿alguién sabe como ha quedado estos dos días lo del pago de los rublos y el oro?*


----------



## Bollodecrema (4 Abr 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> Ya lo dijo el Alemán, y ahora Antonio de Espeña..el guíon está fijado..
> Pero no veo a nadie preguntando sobre que se supone que va hacer al respecto..?



Irme de montería, meterle dos cartuchos a un bicho y llevármelo a mi casa.

Me la suda


----------



## nedantes (4 Abr 2022)

*"Reunir reservas de alimentos para los próximos 2 años" - Discurso del presidente de Tayikistán*


"Reúna reservas de alimentos para los próximos 2 años" - Discurso del presidente de Tayikistán El presidente de Tayikistán, Emomali Rahmon, ha pedido a los ciudadanos que almacenen alimentos. El Presidente dijo que los procesos en el mundo conducirán a la crisis económica y social. Dijo que el próximo año será un año difícil y estresante para la humanidad en todos los ámbitos y relaciones. En particular, se espera una grave escasez de alimentos. "Debemos hacer un buen uso de todos los días de las aguas termales y el lunes de verano".


----------



## El gostoso (4 Abr 2022)

Será en octubre?


----------



## Casino (4 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>




Los trabajadores de la República de Weimar ganaban millones y no les llegaba el sueldo para comprar pan.




Venga, a disfrutar del socialismo.


SMERTI OKUPANTY!


----------



## SoloLeo (4 Abr 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> 20.000 millardos a repartir entre 50 millones de españolitos tocamos a 400 minolles por barba
> Que me den mi parte que ya me compro yo los latunes.



Con 400€ da para algunos latunes, sí.
Se te han ido varios ceros por el camino. 20.000.000.000 / 50.000.000 = 400


----------



## 4motion (4 Abr 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> los cabrones están cumpliendo el plan a rajatabla, marzo 2022 fin oficial de la pandemia...y así fue.



Octubre 2022 comienzo DE LOS JUEGOS DEL HAMBRE.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## r@in (4 Abr 2022)

No pasamos hambre en la parte más dura de la pandemia, y ahora viene con estas.
Lo que va a pasar es que los productores se van a arruinar por la subida de los costes de producción y por la falta de consumo por los altos precios.


----------



## algemeine (4 Abr 2022)

De una persona se pueden sacar muchas chuletas, se un sitio con mas de 300 personas de donde podemos sacar chuletas para comer si no garantizan nuestro alimento de forma adecuada.


----------



## Pio Pio (4 Abr 2022)

Pues comeremos menas, que hay una buena piara suelta, después continuaremos con sociata que también son un buen rebaño.


----------



## randomizer (4 Abr 2022)

MORIREMOS CIERNES Y CIERNES DE VECES...


----------



## Saludable-13 (4 Abr 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> *"Reunir reservas de alimentos para los próximos 2 años" - Discurso del presidente de Tayikistán*
> 
> 
> "Reúna reservas de alimentos para los próximos 2 años" - Discurso del presidente de Tayikistán El presidente de Tayikistán, Emomali Rahmon, ha pedido a los ciudadanos que almacenen alimentos. El Presidente dijo que los procesos en el mundo conducirán a la crisis económica y social. Dijo que el próximo año será un año difícil y estresante para la humanidad en todos los ámbitos y relaciones. En particular, se espera una grave escasez de alimentos. "Debemos hacer un buen uso de todos los días de las aguas termales y el lunes de verano".



Esto es del 2.009






El presidente tayiko llama a la población a acopiar alimentos para dos años


Dusambe, 28 jul (EFE).- El presidente de Tayikistán, Emomalí Rajmón, hizo hoy un llamamiento a la población a acumular reservas de alimentos para un período de




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

*PREPARADAD LAS CARTILLAS DE RACIONAMIENTO DIGITAL*

*PARA 20 CENTIMOS DE GASOLINA

BAJAROS LA APPS DEL MOVIMIENTO *

*Y EMPEZADA AHORRAR *

2.2K views16:56


_TENDRAS CARTILLA DE RACIONAMIENTO DE COMBUSTIBLE OTORGADO POR 

EL REGIMEN

_

_Y SERAS FELIZ _













Lobos Esteparios - DIARIO DEL APOCALIPSIS







t.me


----------



## pocholito (4 Abr 2022)

Mientras haya grillos y insectos no pasaremos hambre segun sanchez.

Yo lo que veo es que España volvera a la posguerra sin petroleo y gas no hay otra solucion carne se comera poco como antiguamente.


----------



## Noega (4 Abr 2022)

Por eso la Tucan encargo 200 kg de langostinos , por supervivencia ...


----------



## tovarovsky (4 Abr 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> sin comida no trabajo........asi que tampoco pago impuestos,su salario se lo va a sacar a otro.



Da igual, la economía es una filfa, un engaño que solo sirve como control social. Desde que hay maquinita y apuntes contablles virtuales, la economía real no existe.


----------



## UpSpain (4 Abr 2022)

Ahora vienen los gusanos de billie puertas


----------



## Mastropiero70 (4 Abr 2022)

manottas dijo:


> *Pasar hambre es bonito.*... Modo Yoli Diaz ON



Mucho seguidor de Fabián C. Barrio veo yo por aquí...


----------



## Turek (4 Abr 2022)

Pero recuerden que todo son casualidades.


----------



## BIackadder (4 Abr 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Pero recuerden que todo son casualidades.



Una vez es coincidencia, dos es casualidad y tres es acción del ENEMIGO.


----------



## yawo123 (4 Abr 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> Ya lo dijo el Alemán, y ahora Antonio de Espeña..el guíon está fijado..
> Pero no veo a nadie preguntando sobre que se supone que va hacer al respecto..?



Son votados por el sabio pueblo español, a joderse los demás toca, siempre nos quedará Rusia o china


----------



## Akira. (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## SaRmY (5 Abr 2022)

AH1N1 dijo:


> A mí me da igual, tengo más grasa que falete



La cetosis te acabará matando


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

Al menos avisa, no es tan mala persona...


----------



## hoppe (5 Abr 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La borregada ha tragado con la plandemia, igual traga con la cartilla de racionamiento, pensaran estos psicópatas.



No tienen más que colocar en la portada de la cartllia un QR para que trague más del 90% de la gente.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hans_Asperger (5 Abr 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> *Nos quieren matar a conciencia*



Y tú, en vez de esforzarte en conseguir un buen empleo con el que generar "cash sano", y así estar preparado frente a lo que ocurra, y en tus ratos libres ir haciendo una "despensa de emergencia", con latunes y conservas, para cuando llegue el "Mad Max", pues nada, tú tan pancho, mazándote en El Templo, y saliendo de fiesta con los panas... @TomásPlatz , que tú te piensas que te "riño" por fastidiarte, pero lo hago única y exclusivamente por tu propio bien, si ahora no te enganchas al Mercado Laboral, y viene una muy gorda (como parece que va a pasar) luego ya no te podrás incorporar jamás, y pasarás a ser un paria, un vagabundo... que ya tienes casi 30 años, joder, que no eres ningún crío, que tienes los huevos negros...

*¡¡¡* @TomásPlatz *, SÉ UN HOMBRE, COTIZA A LA SEGURIDAD SOCIAL !!!*


----------



## Hans_Asperger (5 Abr 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Queda poco para el Holodomor



¿¿¿ Sigues sin trabajar ???; ¿¿¿ qué haces en todo el día, en qué matas el tiempo ???

*¡¡¡ QUEREMOS DE SABER !!!*


----------



## TomásPlatz (5 Abr 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Y tú, en vez de esforzarte en conseguir un buen empleo con el que generar "cash sano", y así estar preparado frente a lo que ocurra, y en tus ratos libres ir haciendo una "despensa de emergencias", con latunes y conservas, para cuando llegue el "Mad Max", pues nada, tú tan pancho, mazándote en El Templo, y saliendo de fiesta con los panas... @TomásPlatz , que tú te piensas que te "riño" por fastidiarte, pero lo hago única y exclusivamente por tu propio bien, si ahora no te enganchas al Mercado Laboral, y viene una muy gorda (como parece que va a pasar) luego ya no te podrás incorporar jamás, y pasarás a ser un paria, un vagabundo... que ya tienes casi 30 años, joder, que no eres ningún crío, que tienes los huevos negros...
> 
> *¡¡¡* @TomásPlatz *, SÉ UN HOMBRE, COTIZA A LA SEGURIDAD SOCIAL !!!*



Tienes razón, ya estoy en ello. Estoy haciendo entrevistas de trabajo y tal.


----------



## BIackadder (5 Abr 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> *¡¡¡* @TomásPlatz *, SÉ UN HOMBRE, COTIZA A LA SEGURIDAD SOCIAL !!!*



Quia, a éste ya se le ha pasado el arroz. Que no va a cotizar ya nunca es algo que ni cotiza...

Lo que no sería tan malo si al menos se buscará la vida ganándolo en negro.







@TomásPlatz


----------



## Hans_Asperger (5 Abr 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Tienes razón, ya estoy en ello. *Estoy haciendo entrevistas de trabajo y tal.*



Así me gusta, joder... ése es El Espíritu... espero que estemos a tiempo y aún podamos hacer de ti un Hombre de Provecho...


----------



## Hans_Asperger (5 Abr 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Quia, a éste ya se le ha pasado el arroz. *Que no va a cotizar ya nunca es algo que ni cotiza...*
> 
> Lo que no sería tan malo si al menos se buscará la vida ganándolo en negro.
> 
> ...



Yo aún mantengo esperanzas de encarrilarlo, llámeme hustec "iluso"... Saludos.


----------



## astroman (5 Abr 2022)

y para esto no hay bacuna


----------



## BIackadder (5 Abr 2022)

astroman dijo:


> y para esto no hay bacuna



Para éstos casos existe la vacuna del gitano.



Spoiler



"Hay que tonto el buuurro, pues no va y se muere ahora que se había enseñado a no comer".


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

Alemania nacionalizará temporalmente la filial de la gasista rusa Gazprom para garantizar el suministro


https://okdiario.com/economia/alemania-nacionalizara-temporalmente-filial-gasista-rusa-gazprom-garantizar-suministro-8856952 LOS ALEMANES PECARON DE INGENUOS CON PUTIN !!!




www.burbuja.info












A ALEMANIA SE LE ACABA DE IR LA FLAPA DEL TODO

PENSARA CHUPAR DEL TUBO A VER SI SALE GAS O ALGO









Germany takes temporary control of Gazprom subsidiary - Insider Paper


Germany said Monday it was temporarily taking control of Russian gas giant Gazprom's German subsidiary to secure energy supply and critical infrastructure




insiderpaper.com






​Cómo extraer gasolina con un sifón


----------



## lokeno100 (5 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Alemania nacionalizará temporalmente la filial de la gasista rusa Gazprom para garantizar el suministro
> 
> 
> https://okdiario.com/economia/alemania-nacionalizara-temporalmente-filial-gasista-rusa-gazprom-garantizar-suministro-8856952 LOS ALEMANES PECARON DE INGENUOS CON PUTIN !!!
> ...




Gato, ¿Has descubierto algunos planes de los poderes mundiales?. ¿Qué vendrá después de la guerra?

saludos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Gato, ¿Has descubierto algunos planes de los poderes mundiales?. ¿Qué vendrá después de la guerra?
> 
> saludos.



NULOSE LO UNICO QUE PARECE SERGURO ESTOS DIAS ES QUE ..


Cómo extraer gasolina con un sifón

*ALEMANIA SE PREPARAR A CHUPAR BIEN DURO DEL TUBO RUSO *​







Alemania nacionalizará temporalmente la filial de la gasista rusa Gazprom para garantizar el suministro


https://okdiario.com/economia/alemania-nacionalizara-temporalmente-filial-gasista-rusa-gazprom-garantizar-suministro-8856952 LOS ALEMANES PECARON DE INGENUOS CON PUTIN !!!




www.burbuja.info













Germany takes temporary control of Gazprom subsidiary - Insider Paper


Germany said Monday it was temporarily taking control of Russian gas giant Gazprom's German subsidiary to secure energy supply and critical infrastructure




insiderpaper.com




​


----------



## trellat (5 Abr 2022)

haz que pase


----------



## NORDWAND (5 Abr 2022)

La crisis alimentaria es sólo una consecuencia. No hay energía suficiente para 8000 millones de monos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (5 Abr 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Lo acaba de decir en el foro de economía organizado por El Español. En realidad, psicosànchez nos está adelantando la siguiente fase del plan.




El de todo saldrá bien, saldremos más fuertes, confía en tu gobierno, no dejaremos a nadie atrás....a seguir aplaudiendo.

Han dejado morir, han envenenado, han arruinado...ahora prometen hambre.


----------



## Bob Page (5 Abr 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Para esto también va a descontar 20 céntimos Sánchez.
> 
> saludos.



El plan más bien es QR de racionamiento para adquirir unos tacos al pastor, pero de grillos, no de res, grillos que además serán vendidos desde Alemania porque aquí no se podrán cultivar.


----------



## Ponix (5 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Cartillas de racionamiento en 3, 2, 1...
> HAZ QUE PASE.



Os hace otro confinamiento???


----------



## Pedrolas (5 Abr 2022)

Esto se parece cada vez más a 1984.
Estamos en guerra con Eurasia.
El precio del trigo es tal.
La producción de patata ha bajado tal %.


----------



## BudSpencer (5 Abr 2022)

Pedro Sánchez siempre que abre la boca es para anunciar desastres


----------



## Pedrolas (5 Abr 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> O sea ahora todos los alimentos del planeta venían de Ucrania...
> Hasta el aceite de palma y la caña de azúcar



Y no se olvide de los plátanos, Ahh no, Estos están negros, chamuscados y caros por el volcán.


----------



## noseyo (5 Abr 2022)

r@in dijo:


> No pasamos hambre en la parte más dura de la pandemia, y ahora viene con estas.
> Lo que va a pasar es que los productores se van a arruinar por la subida de los costes de producción y por la falta de consumo por los altos precios.



Eso es la alimentación básica a subido en cosas un 300% las verduras y frutas por encima de la carnes


----------



## rascachapas (5 Abr 2022)

Ahora después de haber metido millones de moronegros en España me dice Pedro Sánchez que va a haber escasez de alimentos.

Mire usted, váyase a la mierda.


----------



## pepeleches (5 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



- Llamemos a los contratos temporales indefinidos discontinuos....

Oye, y que luego resulta que los contratos indefinidos suben de porcentaje. Esta gente hace magia.


----------



## Galvf (5 Abr 2022)

Me encanta la expresión ''en ciernes''.


----------



## Gusman (5 Abr 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> La crisis alimentaria es sólo una consecuencia. No hay energía suficiente para 8000 millones de monos.



Depende del nivel de consumo. Los nuevos ricos (asia) quieren que los nuevos pobres (europa) disminuyan su consumo de recursos para poder aumentarlos ellos.
Si os fijais, hasta la vacunación masiva ha sido a los nuevos pobres. Disminución de población??


----------



## trellat (5 Abr 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Pedro Sánchez siempre que abre la boca es para anunciar desastres



Asi luego tiene a lo que cojerse cuando la caga "ej que es el viruj, ej que e el volcan, ej que es el franquismo hueval, ej que es putin ..."
Pues no sabe ni na ...

*PSOE*
*De comodin en comodin y tiro porque me toca*​


----------



## nedantes (5 Abr 2022)

*20 datos sobre la escasez mundial emergente de alimentos que deberían congelarte hasta la médula*


_Escrito por Michael Snyder a través de TheMostImportantNews.com,_
*Ya ha comenzado una escasez mundial de alimentos muy alarmante, y solo empeorará en los próximos meses.* 
Sé que estas no son buenas noticias, pero lo animo a compartir la información de este artículo con todos los que pueda. Las personas merecen entender lo que está sucediendo y merecen la oportunidad de prepararse. El ritmo al que están cambiando las cosas en todo el mundo en este momento es absolutamente impresionante, pero la mayoría de la gente asume que la vida seguirá funcionando como lo hace normalmente. Desafortunadamente, la verdad es que una emergencia planetaria muy real se está desarrollando justo frente a nuestros ojos. 

Los siguientes son 20 datos sobre la emergente escasez de alimentos a nivel mundial que deberían congelarlo hasta la médula...
*#1* Uno de los funcionarios gubernamentales más importantes de Francia nos dice que debemos prepararnos para una crisis alimentaria mundial "extremadamente grave" ...


> El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Francia, Jean-Yves Le Drian, dijo que la UE debe enfrentarse a la posibilidad de que la guerra en Ucrania pueda provocar una crisis alimentaria mundial "extremadamente grave".



*#2* Joe Biden admitió recientemente que la escasez de alimentos "va a ser real", y su administración ahora está usando abiertamente la palabra "hambruna" para describir lo que se avecina...


> La administración Biden está preocupada de que la invasión rusa de Ucrania provoque hambruna en partes del mundo, dijo el viernes a CNBC la presidenta del Consejo de Asesores Económicos de la Casa Blanca, Cecilia Rouse.



*#3* Se informa que los precios de los alimentos en los supermercados alemanes pronto subirán entre un 20 y un 50 por ciento ...


> Apenas unos días después de que Alemania informara la inflación más alta en la generación (con el IPC general de febrero aumentando a un ritmo anual del 7,6 % y superando todas las expectativas), los locales tuvieron una sensación claramente desagradable de déjà vu incluso antes de que la invasión rusa de Ucrania rompiera las pocas cadenas de suministro que quedaban. y envió precios aún más altos a la estratosfera...
> … el lunes, Alemania dará un paso hacia el regreso de la temida hiperinflación de Weimar, cuando, según la Asociación Alemana de Minoristas (HDE), los consumidores deberían prepararse para otra ola de aumentos de precios para productos de uso diario y comestibles con Reuters informando que los precios en Alemania las cadenas de retail explotarán entre un 20 y un 50%



*#4* Ya ha comenzado el racionamiento en España ...


> En España, el país comenzó a experimentar escasez esporádica de diferentes productos como huevos, leche y otros productos lácteos casi inmediatamente después del estallido de la guerra en Ucrania. A principios de marzo, los principales supermercados como Mercadona y Makro comenzaron a racionar el aceite de girasol.



*#5* El racionamiento también ya ha comenzado en Grecia ...


> En Grecia, al menos cuatro cadenas nacionales de supermercados han comenzado a racionar productos alimenticios como la harina y el aceite de girasol debido a los suministros críticamente bajos causados por las cadenas de suministro paralizadas que salen de Rusia y Ucrania.



*#6* El jefe de BlackRock advierte que esta será la primera vez que esta generación “va a entrar a una tienda y no podrá conseguir lo que quiere” …


> El martes, el presidente de BlackRock Inc., Rob Kapito, dijo a una audiencia en Austin, Texas, organizada por la Asociación de Productores Independientes y Propietarios de Regalías de Texas, que toda una generación más joven está descubriendo rápidamente lo que significa sufrir escasez, según Bloomberg .
> “Por primera vez, esta generación irá a una tienda y no podrá obtener lo que quiere”, dijo Kapito. “Y tenemos una generación con muchos derechos que nunca ha tenido que sacrificarse”.



*#7* Desde esta época el año pasado, algunos precios de fertilizantes han subido hasta un 300 por ciento .
*#8* Muchos agricultores en África no podrán comprar fertilizantes este año, y se proyecta que esto reducirá la producción agrícola en una cantidad capaz de alimentar a "100 millones de personas" ...


> Con los precios triplicados en los últimos 18 meses, muchos agricultores están considerando renunciar a las compras de fertilizantes este año. Eso deja un mercado promocionado durante mucho tiempo por su potencial de crecimiento que se reducirá en casi un tercio, según Sebastian Nduva, gerente de programa del grupo de investigación AfricaFertilizer.Org.
> Eso podría frenar potencialmente la producción de cereales en 30 millones de toneladas, suficiente para alimentar a 100 millones de personas, dijo.



*#9* Rusia es normalmente uno de los mayores exportadores mundiales de fertilizantes ...


> Rusia es un jugador global clave en el gas natural, un insumo importante para la producción de fertilizantes. Los precios más altos de la gasolina y los cortes en el suministro impulsarán aún más los precios de los fertilizantes. Rusia es uno de los mayores exportadores de los tres grandes grupos de fertilizantes (nitrógeno, fósforo y potasio). Los recortes de suministro físico podrían inflar aún más los precios de los fertilizantes.



*#10* En un año típico, Rusia y Ucrania en conjunto representan aproximadamente el 30 por ciento de todas las exportaciones mundiales de trigo.
*#11* La mitad de las importaciones de trigo de África generalmente provienen de Rusia o Ucrania .
*#12* Otras naciones dependen de las exportaciones de trigo de Rusia y Ucrania incluso más que África ...


> Armenia, Mongolia, Kazajstán y Eritrea han importado prácticamente todo su trigo de Rusia y Ucrania y deben encontrar nuevas fuentes. Pero están compitiendo contra compradores mucho más grandes, incluidos Turquía, Egipto, Bangladesh e Irán, que han obtenido más del 60 por ciento de su trigo de los dos países en guerra.



*#13* Un funcionario ruso advierte que es posible que su nación pronto solo exporte alimentos a "naciones amigas" ...


> Un funcionario del gobierno ruso ha amenazado con que Rusia limitará sus exportaciones de alimentos vitales solo a las naciones que considere "amigas".
> Dmitry Medvedev, un alto funcionario de seguridad ruso que anteriormente se desempeñó como presidente de la nación, ha amenazado con que Rusia pronto podría aislar a Occidente de las exportaciones de alimentos.



*#14* El viernes, se anunció que otros 5 millones de gallinas ponedoras en Iowa tendrían que sacrificarse debido a la gripe aviar.
*# 15* El número de muertos por la gripe aviar en Iowa solo superará los 13 millones como resultado de este último incidente.
*# 16 En general, así es *como se ve actualmente el número total de muertes a nivel nacional por la gripe aviar : "22 millones de gallinas ponedoras, 1,8 millones de pollos de engorde, 1,9 millones de pollitas y otros pollos comerciales, y 1,9 millones de pavos".
*#17* El ministro de agricultura de China ha anunciado que la cosecha de trigo de invierno en China podría ser “la peor de la historia” .
*#18* Se nos advierte que la cosecha de trigo de invierno en los Estados Unidos será "desastrosa" debido a la severa sequía.
*#19* Durante una entrevista reciente, un destacado agricultor de los EE. UU. afirmó que a la mayoría de los estadounidenses no les gustará que "la factura de la compra suba $1,000.00 al mes" .
*#20* El jefe del Programa Mundial de Alimentos de la ONU dice que lo que el planeta enfrenta ahora no se parece a nada que hayamos visto desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial ...


> “Ucrania solo ha agravado una catástrofe sobre otra catástrofe”, dijo David M. Beasley, director ejecutivo del Programa Mundial de Alimentos, la agencia de las Naciones Unidas que alimenta a 125 millones de personas al día. “No existe un precedente ni siquiera cercano a esto desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial”.



Se nos ha advertido una y otra vez que este día llegaría , y ahora está aquí.
Como dije al comienzo de este artículo, espero que comparta esta información con la mayor cantidad de personas posible, porque esta crisis realmente afectará a todos los hombres, mujeres y niños de todo el planeta.
En toda mi vida, nunca había visto algo así, y las condiciones empeoran cada día que pasa.
Una crisis alimentaria global verdaderamente espantosa está realmente sobre nosotros, y cientos de millones de personas inocentes van a sufrir profundamente como resultado.
_* * *
¡Por fin está aquí! El nuevo libro de Michael titulado “Apocalipsis de 7 años” ya está disponible en edición de bolsillo y para Kindle en Amazon._
186,769581
*NUNCA TE PIERDAS LAS NOTICIAS MÁS IMPORTANTES*
*Z*


----------



## cnk57 (5 Abr 2022)

Galvf dijo:


> Me encanta la expresión ''en ciernes''.



y "en jueves"?

O "Moriremos ciernes de veces".


----------



## liantres (5 Abr 2022)

Lo más triste es que es todo provocado por traidores.
En un mundo normal tendríamos tsunamis, terremotos, llamaradas solares, sequías, heladas, volcanes, meteoritos... y esas cosas normales.


----------



## Galvf (6 Abr 2022)

cnk57 dijo:


> y "en jueves"?
> 
> O "Moriremos ciernes de veces".



Podiese ser.


----------



## Manero empaque (6 Abr 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Pasar hambre es bonito.... Modo Yoli Diaz ON



¿Cuándo ha dicho eso Yolanda Días, subnormal?


----------



## manottas (6 Abr 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> ¿Cuándo ha dicho eso Yolanda Días, subnormal?



¿Es tu novia o ahora te vas a poner exquisito en todos los hilos con la ironia o la satira, sino deberiamos borrar el 99% del floro?

No me voy a rebajar a insultarte como tu lo has hecho...


----------



## Mastropiero70 (6 Abr 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> ¿Cuándo ha dicho eso Yolanda Días, subnormal?



Si no entiendes la referencia, mejor no digas nada...


----------



## manottas (6 Abr 2022)

Mastropiero70 dijo:


> Si no entiendes la referencia, mejor no digas nada...



Yo sospecho que Fabian es "florero" a veces suelta frases miticas del "floro".

Por cierto tiene un par de videos que deberian ser de culto en especial el de: ¿Habrá que abandonar Europa? (Fabiéxit I)

Fabian!!! Manifiestate!!


----------



## Mastropiero70 (6 Abr 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Yo sospecho que Fabian es "florero" a veces suelta frases miticas del "floro".
> 
> Por cierto tiene un par de videos que deberian ser de culto en especial el de: ¿Habrá que abandonar Europa? (Fabiéxit I)
> 
> Fabian!!! Manifiestate!!



Sobre todo cuando suelta lo de "con furia porcina"... Demasiadas coincidencias.


----------



## Santiago4 (9 Abr 2022)

*La guerra y la huelga se ceban con el sector agrario: desaparecen 7.556 empresas en un mes








La guerra y la huelga se ceban con el sector agrario: desaparecen 7.556 empresas en un mes


El sector agrario es uno de los más afectados por las consecuencias económicas de la guerra en Ucrania y las secuelas de la huelga de transportistas en




www.vozpopuli.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (23 Abr 2022)

*La lista de Bank of America de todos los recursos naturales que van a escasear en el futuro cercano*
*La institución financiera ha publicado un informe en el que avisa de que, tan pronto como en 2025, empezaremos a notar la carencia de agua, litio o fósforo, lo que pondrá a muchas industria y personas en una posición comprometida








La lista de Bank of America de todos los recursos naturales que van a escasear en el futuro cercano


La institución financiera ha publicado un informe en el que avisa de que, tan pronto como en 2025, empezaremos a notar la carencia de agua, litio o fósforo, lo que pondrá a muchas industria y personas en una posición comprometida




www.elconfidencial.com




*


Santiago4 dijo:


> *RELACIONA LOS PLANES NWM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

